# 300zx my console gets hot under my seat and radio ??



## birdman2007 (Jun 21, 2011)

my 300zx 1990 gets hot inside from the transmision and legs and radio wat to do ??? and heat shields are good too :wtf:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Do you have a auto or manual?


----------



## Topol (Dec 9, 2011)

It is probably electricity problem... better to visit a service for check.


----------

